# how to unlock iphone 4 ios 6.1.2



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi does anyone know how to unlock iphone 4 ios 6.1.2 . something i could do my self and not use a service ?

iphone 4 
ios 6.1.2
jailbroken
and cydia is installed 

thnks .


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

also, iphone is from att


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

How old is this phone? Being an iPhone 4... if it is out of contract you just call ATT and they will unlock it.

Other than that we cannot help you here. We do not discuss illegal activities on TCF.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unlocking a Smartphone while inside the United States is in fact illegal; stated by the Library of Congress.

New Ruling Now Blocks Unlocked Smartphones | Tech Support Forum

Since this is an illegal act we can not assist in doing so.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

_Thread Closed_


----------

